# Dx code for 'full stomach'



## arleenas@yahoo.com (Apr 6, 2009)

Our docs occasionally provide emergency anesthesia for patient with a full stomach.  Any suggestions on which Dx code to use?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 6, 2009)

Without documentation, could 787.3 work? Bloating?


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 7, 2009)

I've never tried to code for it but I would lean toward 787.99 (other symptoms digestive system).    

I wouldn't think the full stomach was the reason for the emergency procedure, moreso I think the dx for the surgical procedure would substantiate the emergency qualifying circumstance (life or limb/body part saving).  The full stomach is an added risk to the already emergent procedure.  If they could have delayed the surgery for pt to be NPO they would have.

Julie, CPC


----------

